# WiFi Disconnects When I Start a Game



## Phelmo (Mar 2, 2014)

As the title suggests, loading a game will cause my WiFi to disconnect, however this is not true for all games...

I will start with an example where it does disconnect.. When opening Tera (an MMO), the game will hang on the first loading screen, at this point my WiFi will disconnect.. As soon as I close the game my WiFi will reconnect. On occasion, I will be able to get in game only to lag out after a few minutes..

In League of Legends, I am able to get in game however my ping is around 150 and will frequently spike up.. Occasionally it will display a lower ping number such as 50 but clearly something is up as I will still be lagging about all over the place. (This issue may be down to my ISP throttling this game as there have been a lot of posts over the last few days about the same thing occurring..

I started noticing problems with my internet when playing Battlefield 4.. I bought it on sale to play with my friend, the first day we were playing it was ok, maybe a small amount of lag. However the next day I was no able to load into games and when I managed to actually get into the game, I would DC from Skype (not sure if I actually d/c'd from the WiFi at this point).

On the other hand, I seem to able to play COD4 multi player with no problems.

Speedtest: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
It's normally around 10-15mbps - the test started at 10mbps then fell to 3 on the result I posted, could that be related?

My pingtest.net result used to return a packet loss result of -5400 or so (yes, it measured that I was receiving much more than I was sending, the value it gave me was probably just what the app capped the number at), I'm not sure if this is relevant or just a bug.

My PC specs are:
i7 2600k @ ghz
8GB G-Skill Ripjaws X 1600mhz CL9 (9-9-9-24)
Gainward GTX 570 Phantom 800mhz, 1280mb
Asus P8P67 Pro
Coolermaster GX 750W
OCZ Agility III
Samsung Spinpoint 1TB HDD

Wifi Adapter: TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 N900 Wireless Dual Band PCI Express Adapter

Router: EE Bright Box ( Wireless Router | EE Home Broadband | EE Explore )

OS: Windows 8.1

ISP: EE (UK) - ADSL

Not using any anti-virus - Router and Windows Firewall are disabled

Xirrus: http://imageshack.com/a/img691/9586/v6ql.png

(Will post IP Config at the end)


THINGS I HAVE ALREADY TRIED:
Disabling router firewall
Applying DMZ to my PC
Giving my PC a static IP on the network
Disabling Windows Firewall
Disabling anti-virus
Running Malwarebytes and removing all threats
Re-installing Windows to 8.1 (from W7 Ultimate)
Reinstalling WiFi adapter drivers
Using the standard drivers that are preloaded to W8.1
Preventing Windows from shutting down the adapter to save power
Switching to "Power User" mode (or something like that)
Changing the PCI slot the adapter is in
Changing my BIOS to power hungry mode
Disabling Hyper Threading

Probably more as well, I will add if I think of anything..

*Please just help me find out if my PC is the problem here  I would suspect my ISP as I built this PC nearly 2 years ago and haven't had any problems, however I don't know how that would explain my WiFi disconnection problem"*

Unfortunately connecting using a CAT5/6 cable isn't possible! Hopefully I can get the wireless solution working!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Callum>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Callums-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : default

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-F3-C1-2B-64-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : default
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK Wireless PCI Express Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-F3-C1-2B-64-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::51b3:864a:312c:b3cb%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.77(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 March 2014 22:37:55
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 March 2014 22:41:04
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 178320321
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-A5-31-74-F4-6D-04-3C-3F-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-83-16-E6-CC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connectio
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-3C-3F-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.default:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : default
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:24c9:1ce0:3f57:feb2(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24c9:1ce0:3f57:feb2%7(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318767104
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-A5-31-74-F4-6D-04-3C-3F-13

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Callum>


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Do you have another computer that you could use to test some of these games? Also, download and install Xirrus Wifi Inspector. Are there any other networks that have a similar signal strength with a channel close to the channel on your router?


----------

